# Is this a REAL O & W ?



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

I have just seen this watch and it seems a strange one. It *looks like *a Cimier and it has a Lapanouse movement so I presume that it *is *a Cimier. Did O & W use these as an economy model or is someone pulling a fast one. I remember Roy saying that Cimier movements are quite "middle of the road".

Colin.

05/03/03

My images may have gone away but its only temporary. I used up all my bandwidth on the image hosting site. Back on tomorrow. Colin.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is a fake,

I was talking to Mr. Wajs the other day and he said that somebody had stole his logo in the 60's and was producing some fakes.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I think Mr. W. should be very flattered.

-E


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Lump hammer on standby


----------



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

Griff,

Even though it is a fake and not a particularly good watch do you really think you could give it a smack? I can't even throw out a dead Casio.

Colin.









P.S Here is the Cimier version :-


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well, some of us hard core watch types think fakes are good for a bit of arm exercise, i.e. swinging a lump hammer, or better still a sledge hammer, to level any fakes to the ground. Fakes are to be viewed with extreem prejudice, and not what genuine watch collectors or enthusiasts want to waste any time on, except destroy them on sight.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got another take on fakes. In and of themselves they can be very interesting and even funny. I've seen several 60's fake Accutrons. Instead of the usual tuning fork movement they are wind up. Now THAT's funny! I bought an Omega Seamaster fake to wear for a while to make up my mind as to whether spending over a grand for the real thing was a good idea. It was and I did. Back in college I used to visit New York City often and would buy fake Rolex watches to wear at $10 a piece (this is long before my watch addiction). The quality of fakes has skyrocketed over the years.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I wouldn't like a fake Citroen Saxo...............it just wouldn't be the same.


----------

